
Introducing Soylent 1.6 - frankacter
http://blog.soylent.com/post/146357422357/introducing-soylent-16-powder/?
======
nikolay
I was going to try it, but adding a soy product to it (namely, a "soy protein
isolate") wasn't a smart move.

------
frankacter
of specific note:

>In addition to sensory and macronutrient improvements, Soylent 1.6 is the
first powder iteration to use whole algal flour and high oleic algal oil -
innovative ingredients that are yet another step toward sustainable food
production.

